# When does the chucker hunt start



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

When does the chucker hunt start


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

September 25th


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Not soon enough!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For me, when it gets cold and all the snakes are put to bed....


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> For me, when it gets cold and all the snakes are put to bed....


That about does it! :mrgreen:


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

on opening day


----------

